# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Κόμβος xrg: προσωρινή διακοπή υπηρεσιών

## xrg

Όσοι κακόμοιροι με έχουν για proxy/repo κλπ, θα παρατηρήσατε ότι είμαι down από σήμερα το πρωί.
Είμαι σε κατάσταση εκτάκτου ανάγκης, γιατί βάφουμε το σπίτι. Έτσι, ενώ ο κόμβος είναι επάνω, έχω κατεβάσει τον κεντρικό router και δεν δίνω υπηρεσίες (ούτε εγώ δηλ. έχω  ::  ).
Από αύριο, ελπίζω, θα επιστρέψω..

----------

